# selling my Kargo Master rack, looking 4 a 2nd opinion on a fair price?



## jordanski (Feb 5, 2009)

hey fellas,

I have a dead truck and want to sell the rack I have on it. It's a black, heavy duty Kargo Master rack made for a full size truck with no shell on the bed (it's currently sitting on a 1984 F-150).

I think I originally paid around $660 for the rack and installation, the rack is in virtually mint condition, no dings, nice enamel, perfect shape and looks super super clean.

I figure it would take two guys 20 minutes to take it off and maybe 90 minutes to put it on a new rig, or it could be flipped upside down and hauled off on a full size truck pretty easily w/ a couple of ratchet straps.

So figuring one would have to do the install himself what do you guys think a fair price for a cherry condition used Kargo Master would be?

Your 2 cents much appreciated.

ps. If you're in western washington feel free to make me an offer, I'm in seattle.

muchas gracias
jordan


----------



## jordanski (Feb 5, 2009)

*manufacturer's specs*

here:
http://www.kargomaster.com/item.asp?id=396


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, the link shows an aluminum rack and you're describing a steel rack. Usually around here they go for $250-$275 used. I paid $90 for mine off a cash for clunker truck, cost me another $135 to have it modified to fit an 06 F250 CrewCab. Mine has the attached ratchet brackets on all four uprights. I'll probably be asking $275 for mine on CL. Heckuva heavy duty rack.


----------



## jordanski (Feb 5, 2009)

*yup*

thanks, that's kinda of what I was thinking, $250ish...
J


----------

